# Can't View Shifts



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone I know in my area can view shifts being posted today, but my app won't display any. Anyone else experience this, or know why??


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

You're capped at 40 hours.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> You're capped at 40 hours.


is this something consistent? I worked more than 40 the previous week.

and if it is, when does their 40 hour work week start? Sun-Sat?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

40 hour cap was only dropped during high volume holidays. After a lawsuit demanding overtime pay, amazon tries to keep our hours under 40 when they can afford to.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> 40 hour cap was only dropped during high volume holidays. After a lawsuit demanding overtime pay, amazon tries to keep our hours under 40 when they can afford to.


thank you for responding! do you know when the work week for 40 hours starts? will I be able to view shifts tomorrow if that's the case?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> thank you for responding! do you know when the work week for 40 hours starts? will I be able to view shifts tomorrow if that's the case?


I believe you should get a fresh start tomorrow. IIRC the work week starts Sunday even though the (old) pay week started on Wednesday


----------

